# HI FI speakers with grunt



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

I am after some more traditional 2 way speakers with the following requirements.

Soft dome tweeter ( but not rubber types ).
7+" woofer
Front ported
No rear port ( like Polks have )

Brands i am not interested are
Bose
SONY
Technics
B&W
CV
Onkyo
Kenwood

Max price $400 each and don't mind if they are floor standing but like stand mounted more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

stay away from bose and sony. the rest you will simply have to listen to yourself.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> stay away from bose and sony. the rest you will simply have to listen to yourself.



Thanks but i know that only to well from the past ..  Although some like bose but i need some speakers that have some balls so to speak.

And i thought if i post this now i might be ready to get some turn next year lol.  Hopefully another pair of tannoy mercurys will turn up again ( 1983 ) but their always on sale when i have no money :|..


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see why you should stay away from B&W, it have a pleasing sound signature of being warm and full. I don't like it, but its not too bad.

Stay away from KEF if you don't want your ears drilled by it's treble. Also are you considering speakers with ribbon tweeters? From my experience they tend to better cloth/silk dome tweeters.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I don't see why you should stay away from B&W, it have a pleasing sound signature of being warm and full. I don't like it, but its not too bad.
> 
> Stay away from KEF if you don't want your ears drilled by it's treble. Also are you considering speakers with ribbon tweeters? From my experience they tend to better cloth/silk dome tweeters.



B&W i have had several pairs of B&W and always to fail one way or another.  Warm ?  meaning soft laid back ?..  As thats totally not what i am after as that will fail to produce a rolling bass to say the least.

Yes not had much luck with KEF either in the past although had some nice ones.  And as far as ribbon tweeters  no not really..  

I like polks tweeters but they paint them and shit.  Their much better if they are just their natural colour with a oil like finish but i guess it depends on who makes them and what the crossover is set for as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

are you looking for a balanced "voice" or something colored? what types of music do you listen to mostly?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> are you looking for a balanced "voice" or something colored? what types of music do you listen to mostly?



Some thing lively but not to bright.  So high db is not a very high requirement meaning like 95db+.

I listen to most of my music all about the same really from all kinds like Queen, ACDC, all kinds of dance, happy hardcore from the 90's, Tracy Chapman to even classical music.

And yes i know it be hard to find a pair of speakers to soot all that music. But tight bass is a requirement so no lacking bass or boomy bass BS.  Must be front ported too as i find this fills the room better with bass and helps to give the listener more a feel of the sound.

Any links to any good hifi shops in the US ?..  I keep finding speakers in the UK what i like LMAO.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

im not sure what you mean by "front ported"


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 7, 2011)

I like Infinities. I have a rs 325 (6.5 in) as my center speaker.  I had a pair, but I hooked one of them to a 220 volt ac amp that was plugged into 120 vac.  

Anyway, it is small, attractive, and loud.  I wish I still had the other one.

I am also partial to Cerwin Vegas.  I have a set of D-3's that need new foam.  The Vegas of recent times seem awesome on paper, but are way out of my reach...check em out.

Addition edit :   http://cerwinvega.com/home-audio/floorstanding-speakers/xls-12.html


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im not sure what you mean by "front ported"



Front ported means the bass port is located at the front as some speaker have them behind or even below. Advantage being easiest to place as you don't need to leave any space behind or under it and you are not likely to have your speaker facing the wall.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.definitivetech.com/

But there not cheap


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im not sure what you mean by "front ported"



Like this








1freedude said:


> I like Infinities. I have a rs 325 (6.5 in) as my center speaker.  I had a pair, but I hooked one of them to a 220 volt ac amp that was plugged into 120 vac.
> 
> Anyway, it is small, attractive, and loud.  I wish I still had the other one.
> 
> ...



Not really a fan of cerwinvega,  btw is the foam ripped or just slightly corroded ?.  Or even corroded to the point there is big gaps ?..

I ask as a friend some time back now had the corroding issue with his and used bicycle glue as it dryed like rubber it allowed the cone to move freely still.  This was in the UK so i don't know if the glue is different in the US or not but could test it just to check if it melts it or not just be careful..

He was using his for years after doing that although dunno now as i moved to the US  9 1/2 years ago and lost touch with him. 



Ra97oR said:


> Front ported means the bass port is located at the front as some speaker have them behind or even below. Advantage being easiest to place as you don't need to leave any space behind or under it and you are not likely to have your speaker facing the wall.



Yes all so the bass is projected in to the room and not against the wall at the same time using the wall to make the bass tighter. Were as rear ported tend to create more of a sound stage.



Jetster said:


> http://www.definitivetech.com/
> 
> But there not cheap



I am not really in to filtered speakers.


Maybe i should of more traditional box too.


----------



## Grings (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a pair of those tannoys  i almost forgot about them, i've had 3 different sets of mercurys since then.

I would recommend the current Mercury v4's, but they are floorstanders, have 6 inch cones, and a rear facing port, lol.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

Grings said:


> I have a pair of those tannoys  i almost forgot about them, i've had 3 different sets of mercurys since then.
> 
> I would recommend the current Mercury v4's, but they are floorstanders, have 6 inch cones, and a rear facing port, lol.



I want the originals lol.  you could just sell them to me early next year lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

your asking a lot.






http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrfull&1327162943&/Paradigm-Reference-Studio-60-V


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> your asking a lot.
> 
> http://pic8.audiogon.com/i/c/f/1321973604.jpg
> 
> http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrfull&1327162943&/Paradigm-Reference-Studio-60-V



Will have to keep a eye out for those..

Yes i guess i am they don't mak'em like they used too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

what city do you live in?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Like this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111207/img_0601.jpg



wait, i thought you wanted tradition 2 way speakers. those have a sub.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2011)

Personally with that budget and that exact want in mind I would build my own. The diagrams for the filters, boxes and speaker combo's are readily available on the internet partsexpress also has a reasonably nice BYO section for ideas.

http://stories.parts-express.com/stories/2444-en_us/category/Speaker/story/17837/redirect.htm
http://stories.parts-express.com/stories/2444-en_us/category/Speaker/story/17035/redirect.htm




Easy Rhino said:


> wait, i thought you wanted tradition 2 way speakers. those have a sub.



Looks like a standard 2 way woofer/tweeter combo to me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Looks like a standard 2 way woofer/tweeter combo to me.



you are probably right. for whatever reason when i think 2 way speaker i think of the traditional woofer/tweeter combo without the sub port.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

the Paradigms are 2.5-way not 2-way.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

so im not crazy for thinking that by traditional 2 way speaker he means a speaker with only a tweeter and woofer?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> so im not crazy for thinking that by traditional 2 way speaker he means a speaker with only a tweeter and woofer?



nope. 2-way speaker has a tweeter and mid woofer. 2.5-way speaker has a tweeter, mid woofer and woofer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

ok, cause i figured that the subwoofer can be passive or powered depending on speaker design and is not considered traditional 2-way.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what city do you live in?



PA, although not in the market for some till early next year. Just trying to get much wider range on what to look out for.  In the UK i know what to look for and would have ways to get to test before buying were as here i don't have those lovely options.



Easy Rhino said:


> wait, i thought you wanted tradition 2 way speakers. those have a sub.



Sure, their not exactly what i am after for more than the reason you said and like rear and front ported. Would like 8" none floor standing too but floor standing is ok.  I am thinking the mid is cut off from the bottom for the rear port and the lower speaker is for the front port.



cdawall said:


> Personally with that budget and that exact want in mind I would build my own. The diagrams for the filters, boxes and speaker combo's are readily available on the internet partsexpress also has a reasonably nice BYO section for ideas.
> 
> http://stories.parts-express.com/stories/2444-en_us/category/Speaker/story/17837/redirect.htm
> http://stories.parts-express.com/stories/2444-en_us/category/Speaker/story/17035/redirect.htm
> ...



Been their done it,  i did it with some Celestion speakers and filters and made them floor standing.  And tell you the truth it's to much hassle.  Again were i am getting wood and getting it cut is just a start of the issue's..  Time it takes to get them set how you want.  balancing the sound so there's no odd tones.

Hate to think how many hours i spent putting on the wood vinyl covering but hey maybe that's already done.

In the end waaaay time consuming not good when there is kids around..


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

the Paradigms I showed you were the Studio 60 V.2

these are the Paradigm Studio 60 V.5 







they changed to 3x 5.5" drivers to improve the imaging. you don't need 7" drivers.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 7, 2011)

PC Speakers under $200 ;D

M-Audio BX5A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.uniquesquared.com/m-audio-bx5a-deluxe-bx5-active-reference-monitor-b-stock.html


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah I don't think so lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah I don't think so lol



Not everyone has $2000 to spend on speakers. M-Audio's great bang for buck...

Grab a subwoofer to go with them and you're good to go ;D


> The BX5a speakers have 2 amplifiers built into each speaker and this is the main reason for the quality increase over the other Studiophile models mentioned earlier that are below this model in price.
> 
> Having 2 amps per monitor means that both the high end and the low end speakers have their own dedicated power meaning much better efficiency in frequency response which of course equals better sound and that's what it's all about after all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

really, most people don't have rooms large enough for floor standing speakers. they buy $1000 pair and put them in a room that's 12x12. fail.


----------



## CJCerny (Dec 7, 2011)

Even though they are less than $300 and have a smaller woofer than you are looking for, I would start by trying PSB Alpha B1.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 7, 2011)

the M-Audio BX-5a is a very good entry level bookshelf speaker, 

its quite lively, but not sharp.,


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> PC Speakers under $200 ;D
> 
> M-Audio BX5A http://www.uniquesquared.com/media/...d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/x/bx5adeluxe-xlarge.jpg
> 
> http://www.uniquesquared.com/m-audio-bx5a-deluxe-bx5-active-reference-monitor-b-stock.html



they would just flap around for what i want to put though them.



Ninkobwi said:


> Not everyone has $2000 to spend on speakers. M-Audio's great bang for buck...
> 
> Grab a subwoofer to go with them and you're good to go ;D



I take it you not read my system specs or the 1st post then ?.



Easy Rhino said:


> really, most people don't have rooms large enough for floor standing speakers. they buy $1000 pair and put them in a room that's 12x12. fail.



Which is why i am trying to keep away from floor standing speakers



CJCerny said:


> Even though they are less than $300 and have a smaller woofer than you are looking for, I would start by trying PSB Alpha B1.





AhokZYashA said:


> the M-Audio BX-5a is a very good entry level bookshelf speaker,
> 
> its quite lively, but not sharp.,


But would not have the UMMPH so to speak.  And be worse of than i am already.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 7, 2011)

if you want better oomph why dont go for a floorstanding speakers, 

i dont know much about speakers as I'm more of a headphone guy, 

but, my friend are usually DIY all their speakers and amps


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2011)

I can not honestly think of any real speaker that's gonna be what you want. I can think of alot of discontinued models, but nothing recent, and sub-$1000 each.

I almost want to tell you to go get some PA equipment.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paradigm-Re...14?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item19cb8851ea

http://www.paradigm.com/products/pr...lf/paradigm-reference/studio-series/studio-20


----------



## Steevo (Dec 7, 2011)

My Monitor series have a front port on polks


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.adam-audio.com/en/home-audio/products

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AM67V/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.jbl.com/EN-US/Products/Pages/ProductList.aspx?SID=BOK


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2011)

I have these for L, R and center.  They're amazingly flat and crisp.  At the link they have the reviews from all of the top audiophile magazines.  I forgot who has it, but in one there is a frequency decay chart that shows it's not as crisp in a fairly small band at the low end, but I honestly can't hear it.  They go down to 45hz but I have my crossover set to 80.

http://www.nhthifi.com/Three

edit:  Not sure what I paid since NHT had a sale at the time.  The center channel was $650 IIRC, so the speakers were probably around $400 each.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry for extended break...the Vegas are wasted.  I got the pair for thirty bucks.  Gonna refoam and clean the crossover pot.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> if you want better oomph why dont go for a floorstanding speakers,
> 
> i dont know much about speakers as I'm more of a headphone guy,
> 
> but, my friend are usually DIY all their speakers and amps



Thinking about it. But because they are floorstanding don't mean they got oomph.  I am after a tight bass so you can hear all bass notes there fore they have to be able have a fast response and this is what bothering me with floorstanding as it takes time for the sound move to the bottom of the box.



cadaveca said:


> I can not honestly think of any real speaker that's gonna be what you want. I can think of alot of discontinued models, but nothing recent, and sub-$1000 each.
> 
> I almost want to tell you to go get some PA equipment.



Eeek no PA gear.  All i am seeing is british speakers..  Find it kind a odd lol.



Steevo said:


> My Monitor series have a front port on polks



I have a pair the none fronted ported are much bigger sounding hech why i put the ported ones on the rear.

Although they are good speakers but the size of the box shows a lot.




twilyth said:


> I have these for L, R and center.  They're amazingly flat and crisp.  At the link they have the reviews from all of the top audiophile magazines.  I forgot who has it, but in one there is a frequency decay chart that shows it's not as crisp in a fairly small band at the low end, but I honestly can't hear it.  They go down to 45hz but I have my crossover set to 80.
> 
> http://www.nhthifi.com/Three
> 
> edit:  Not sure what I paid since NHT had a sale at the time.  The center channel was $650 IIRC, so the speakers were probably around $400 each.



If your on about setting the Hz to 80 and not full band i hate that shit.. let the speaks take all the sound from the AV to me sounds much better than filtering low end out to the sub.




1freedude said:


> Sorry for extended break...the Vegas are wasted.  I got the pair for thirty bucks.  Gonna refoam and clean the crossover pot.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111208/2011-12-08 13.28.59.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111208/2011-12-08other.jpg



EEEK thats way past glue HAHA.. Yeah take some time lining up to so that coil don't burn out. Which can be done with a good ear at low volumes.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2011)

AsRock said:


> If your on about setting the Hz to 80 and not full band i hate that shit.. let the speaks take all the sound from the AV to me sounds much better than filtering low end out to the sub.


I wasn't telling you to do it that way.  I was just telling you that's how I have it set up.  The reason is that in all cases, freq response never has a sharp drop off.  It always ramps up and ramps down.  So at 45hz, you're not going to get as full of a response as you would at a higher frequency where the freq response is flat. That's why you have crossovers.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2011)

Alot of times its not the sub, its the receiver, I can flutter my polks easily with some music where 20Hz hits, but listen to it on a friends system and it just disappears. 


There is nothing wrong with some of the BOSE floorstanding, or bookshelf speakers, its their mudd module that gives them a bad name and the mediocre jewel cubes.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2012)

Think i be going for these if i can get them on a sale, not ideal but shit not many options out there unless ebay pop up with what i am really after.
KEF C7 Floorstanding Speakers (Black Ash) Each


----------



## Jetster (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## AsRock (Feb 20, 2012)

Picked up some Tannoy Mercury F4's cheap  and there alright they will get me though a year at the very least..  Shame there is not a 8" version of them as they do sound nice.

Still after some 8" front ported ones hehe.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay guys move along here comes the audio expert. 



AsRock said:


> I am after some more traditional 2 way speakers with the following requirements.
> 
> Soft dome tweeter ( but not rubber types ).
> 7+" woofer
> ...




Looks like you could do with a pair of studio monitors like these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Behringe...ASystems_RL&hash=item2a19c0a8e2#ht_500wt_1180

These are what I have and as I said; studio monitors. This means they are designed for recording music and such and are 100% completely flat; not coloured at all, so what goes in is what comes out. Very accurate sound. This is good. Being studio monitors they can handle a f**kton of volume, with a sh**ton of bass. If you don't like the flat sound, just do some EQ.

I have never had them clip and I'll tell you one thing: I like my music LOUD. I have of course done recording work and the results are pro level (so I am told by others in the industry.)

So yeah just something to think about. If not the behringers, most brands of studio monitors will be fine.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Brands i am not interested are
> Bose
> SONY
> Technics
> ...



Just out of curiosity,

Why aren't you interested in B&W.  I find them quite relaxed actually (but its my preference).


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Okay guys move along here comes the audio expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they are to small..  Small speaker small sound,  sure to the point were they say the vocals be clearer sure as there is less cone.



techguy31 said:


> Just out of curiosity,
> 
> Why aren't you interested in B&W.  I find them quite relaxed actually (but its my preference).



I used to buy secondhand speakers a hell lot back in the day and i never had a good pair of them either sounded wooden hollow or another strange tone about them.. 

The worsted pair would of been ones like the B&W DM600 ( which can be found on ebayhttp://www.ebay.com/ctg/B-W-DM600-Speaker-/69639597# ). They just never sounded right and back then i was highly in to messing around with the cross overs and still could never get them sound right. 

So with me buying internet only stuff i am not willing to take risk with more of them..  Just a horrid experience with them.  With the rubber covering the screws with there graphite like front they were just over bright and hollow sounding and weak bass to them.

Sure i bet they do have a pair i would like but as i said not willing to take that risk..  These tannoys i have now sound great but still sound smaller due to being smaller.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 21, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Sorry for extended break...the Vegas are wasted.  I got the pair for thirty bucks.  Gonna refoam and clean the crossover pot.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111208/2011-12-08 13.28.59.jpg


what? refoam it? 
are you sure it aint affect the sound, coz maybe the foam that you use is different than original foam so it would affect to how well the cone work


----------



## Millennium (Feb 21, 2012)

I would also be interested in what you settle in. Speakers with the cone size you want in the budget you have are rare at best, and I too think that second hand might be the best call (if you can find a decent speaker).

I recently got Dali Zensor 1s and am currently using them as front speakers. Combined with a half decent sub I think they would suit I'm very impressed so far. I think cone is like 5.5" only though and freq rolloff at 50hz so sub recommended.

edit: now I see you said no rear port. Not sure why they are off the table but Zensor 1s are rear ported.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I am after some more traditional 2 way speakers with the following requirements.
> 
> Soft dome tweeter ( but not rubber types ).
> *7+" woofer*
> ...





AsRock said:


> Well they are to small..  Small speaker small sound,  sure to the point were they say the vocals be clearer sure as there is less cone.



They are 8.75"?

And they DO NOT sound small. I wish for your sake you knew more about speaker and monitor types, seriously. 

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> They are 8.75"?
> 
> And they DO NOT sound small. I wish for your sake you knew more about speaker and monitor types, seriously.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss.




Well they looked much smaller than 8".  So sorry about that..

That picture of them is very miss leading.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 22, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well they are to small..  Small speaker small sound,  sure to the point were they say the vocals be clearer sure as there is less cone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was like you too,  I took a risk buying on audiogon, something similar to ebay and craigslist, and I got lucky.  I still think that I could push these B&W more if I would have invested in more of an expensive receiver.

What receiver you have?


----------

